# Winter Beauty Finn- age 11



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a gorgeous Sugar Face, great pics!


----------



## amandap2006 (Mar 15, 2013)

He is beautiful, and these are gorgeous pictures!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's such a wise looking boy, and so very handsome.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those sweet grey faces just melt my heart. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome Finn. 

He's a beautiful Old Gold.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! He is so handsome!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I just want to kiss that face and give him some good belly scratches!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, I am sentimental about Finn. He is such a soulful dog, almost human.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a beautiful sugar-face! He looks like he has so much wisdom! He also looks like he's enjoying the snow! Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He still has so much go and energy. Last year, I was really worried about him bc he has spondyliosis in his back/spine. However, really getting after it with adequan injections, rimadyl, and fish oil brought back the happy dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful wise old Finn face. Great shots of your boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, your Finn is a lovely guy. He looks contemplative in that first shot. Wonder what he's thinking....


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jill, your Finn is a lovely guy. He looks contemplative in that first shot. Wonder what he's thinking....


If he's anything like my golden, he's wondering where that dang squirrel went!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome Finn


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi jill, I want to ask if you give him any supplements, and exactly what, kooper is turning 11 next month.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

He's a great looking boy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> Hi jill, I want to ask if you give him any supplements, and exactly what, kooper is turning 11 next month.


He gets one Nordic Naturals fish oil each day, a Rimadyl as needed, and he has goe through times when I've given him adequan injections or Dasuquin. Right now he is in fine form and just getting his fish oil.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What do you do about the vacines,do you limit the ones you give him?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Handsome boy, Finn!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> What do you do about the vacines,do you limit the ones you give him?


I have not limited his vaccines, because we are in the woods so much. I think he is that rare dog who probably does encounter lepto and run a fair risk of animal encounters. However, the rabies shot he had this year is likely his last.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All of mine are raised on Dasuquin with MSM, and fish oil.. I will never not do rabies. The other vaccines, I make a decision...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He will be 14 plus when rabies is due again. I hope with all my heart he is still here!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a lovely boy! Such a sweet sugar face!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, he is so wise and soulful- he understands everything!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks, he is so wise and soulful- he understands everything!


I think that is what makes the Old Golds so very special. 

I really miss mine.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Lovely photos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful pics! What a sweet face! Finn sounds like a sweetheart! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Gorgeous pictures of Finn! There is just something about our older goldens; they have wisdom beyond their years, they know their duty is to be a faithful companion to the people who have loved and provided for them, and they have more soul, respect, and dedication than most humans. Joy. It's just complete joy to be with them in those moments.


----------

